# You do not need to be registered to ask a question in the Corona Virus Forum



## BB1234 (12 Mar 2020)

We have changed the permissions so that people can ask questions in this forum without registering. 

Of course the Posting Guidelines apply and we will quickly delete posts which break the Posting Guidelines


----------

